# stem mounting for garmin. Enve model



## louit32 (Jul 20, 2014)

hey guys,

I just saw this enve mounting system for garmin

ENVE Computer Mount - Cycling Computers | Competitive Cyclist

I'd like to buy this for my specialized moutain bike but I'm not sure if this can be mounted.

Who try this mount for his bike or mtb?

you think enve stem has a different distance between bolt as other brand?

did you seen another brand product a mounting system like this one ?

thanks


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

out front is not a good location for mtb. That is a road bike mount location, as the GPS is "protected" between the hoods of your levers. Note that the product page shows it with road bars. On a mtb, it's going to be exposed. For mtb uses, you want what essentially amounts to a flipped out front mount, a stem mount, or the old standby, right on top of the bars so that the GPS is somewhat protected by your cockpit setup in the event of a crash.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*I like my Garmin on the Stem...*

Nice and protected


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Cleared2land said:


> Nice and protected


Protected, yes...


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

One, I wouldn't drop $40 on a computer mount....but that's just me. Second, I wouldn't drop $40 on something I had no idea if it would work. As the description states, it's "for Enve road stems". It's not just the width between the bolts either, it's the contours of the front of the stem clamp, so unless your stem uses the exact same front plate as an Enve road stem, I wouldn't count on it matching up.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> Nice and protected
> 
> View attachment 1089768


I agree that this is the most protected placement, but I still damaged my Garmin 800 last weekend with an identical placement. My GPS has survived unscathed in NUMEROUS falls, but there are times when nothing will prevent damage. Putting it out front is asking for trouble.

You can reverse the Garmin "Out Front" extended mount so that it sits along side or on top of the stem. SRAM makes a similar mount too. Still not an ideal position.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

While nothing is going to protect your GPS like keeping it in a padded pack, I have well over 10,000 miles with this Garmin mounted on the stem. Adding to that, I have had numerous Youtube worthy crashes that have broken many bones, but no damage to the Garmin.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> While nothing is going to protect your GPS like keeping it in a padded pack, I have well over 10,000 miles with this Garmin mounted on the stem. Adding to that, I have had numerous Youtube worthy crashes that have broken many bones, but no damage to the Garmin.


Agreed! That was my legal disclaimer! ;-)

My Garmin has also survived numerous falls while mounted on the stem. I wish there was some more rigid case offered, like an otterbox phone case. The silicone case keeps the unit free of scratches and minor impacts.

That said, I sent my unit in to Garmin and for a $99 flat fee, I'll get a refurb next week.


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

I use one of the out front mounts (not this version, rather the bar mount style), but I reversed mine it so it sits off to the side of my stem.


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

I like the cap mount .


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I looked at the cap mounts and really liked them, but thought they might be a little too exposed. 

You've experienced no problems?


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a cap mount. IME...it works best with minimal or no spacers above the stem. If you're running 10mm worth of spacers + the gravity cap + the Garmin...it places the garmin fairly high above the stem.

The Garmin on the side of the stem seems to be a fairly safe spot. Unless you're running a super short stem and your knee smacks it.


----------



## FIKO (Dec 11, 2006)

louit32 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I just saw this enve mounting system for garmin
> 
> ...


I use this one on my cat eye (which is significantly smaller than the garmin) but is solid.

Adjustable Garmin Stem Mount - K-EDGE


----------



## VitaliT (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi, i need some help.
I have enve holder first gen version and I broke plastic insert.
Where I can find replacement?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

VitaliT said:


> Hi, i need some help.
> I have enve holder first gen version and I broke plastic insert.
> Where I can find replacement?


Did you read this discussion at all? Nobody here uses the Enve mount asked about in the OP. We mostly agree said location is a bad idea for mtb riding. Have you contacted Enve?


----------



## VitaliT (Jan 17, 2015)

Not yet, seems its only solution.


----------



## fillaroida (Oct 2, 2017)

Beauty of an ancient thread here



Harold said:


> Did you read this discussion at all? Nobody here uses the Enve mount asked about in the OP.


Nobody here uses that Enve mount? How exactly did you each that conclusion?



Harold said:


> We mostly agree said location is a bad idea for mtb riding. Have you contacted Enve?


Counterpoint:

I've been using a front-mounted GPS for many years and have never had a problem.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

fillaroida said:


> Nobody here uses that Enve mount? How exactly did you each that conclusion?


Nobody in this thread stated that they had one to provide an answer for the OP. If OP wanted max attention, a new thread would have been appropriate. Or what I would have done would have been a quick Google search for a product page somewhere (I am sure this thread came up in his search, and that's why I asked if he had read it - because nobody said that they had it), and if unable to find it, I'd have reached out directly to Enve.

It's possible that Enve might use inserts that some other company makes, or are compatible with. So maybe an insert from K-Edge or Rec-Mounts would work. But being that I don't know that answer, reaching out to Enve would come before posting here (for me).



fillaroida said:


> Counterpoint:
> 
> I've been using a front-mounted GPS for many years and have never had a problem.


Yes, I know some people use out front mounts on their mtb's. That's covered under the "mostly" portion of my statement. But said location is a significant minority of mtb riders. I'd go to say that it's preferred for road use, however, because aero. mtb places slightly different demands on things. Most mtb riders I see who use the out front mount flip it backwards on their mtb. Which is a different scenario than in front of the bars.


----------



## fillaroida (Oct 2, 2017)

Harold said:


> Nobody in this thread stated that they had one to provide an answer for the OP.


Ah, that's different then. Because some folks around here (i.e. MTBR) DO use that mount.











Harold said:


> Yes, I know some people use out front mounts on their mtb's.


Awesome!


----------



## VitaliT (Jan 17, 2015)

Problem solved.
Contacted ENVE and they promised to replace whole holder by warranty.
Case closed. sorry for necroposting


----------

